# Problème prise jack ipod touch



## jerobil64 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour 

je viens d'acquérir un ipod touch (donné de la part de mon oncle) et il y a un pb avec la prise jack elle a du jeu donc quand elle bouge ben de temps en temps la prise ne fait plus contact donc j'entends que dans un seul écouteur que puis-je faire ?


merci d'avance


----------



## hartgers (18 Décembre 2010)

Un petit up, j'ai un problème similaire pour le connecteur gauche d'un iPod touch.


----------

